# Briggs 22hp v-twin



## P.T. (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I work for a drilling company and we are using 22hp V-twins model 386447 in 22 drilling rigs. Over the past year we have had 14 engines destroy themselves the same problem everytime. It looks like number one conrod (bigend) seizes on the crankshaft,the conrod then snaps and makes a mess leading to it punching a hole in the side of the crankcase in behind the starter motor.
We have checked everything from testing the oil pump, checking clearances between bigend and crank journals and operating temperatures.
Any ideas would be a great help.

Cheers


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Since you had so many of the same model of engine fail, I think you would be better off contacting B & S about these failures.

I would be prepared to answer maybe a lot of questions, like brand and weight of the oil, how often it is changed, etc. It could possible be defective 
part(s)

BG


----------



## P.T. (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi There,
Yeah I agree we are thinking there must be a flaw in desing or materials used. We have used the v-twin for 10-15 years and only had trouble with this model. They get regular oil/filter changes, but we are using 15w 40 Delvac instead of the 30 wieght oil recommended.

Ok thanks for your help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good luck to you.

Just an FYI I use nothing but straight 30w in all my small engines year round.

Lets use known how you make out.

BG


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

What model and make drill rigs are they? The engines aren't being mounted differently from their configuration are they? Horizontal crankshafts mounted so the crankshaft is operating horizontally? Same if they are vertical crankshafts?


----------

